# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  >  BSOD. McAfee VirusScan Enterprise+AntiSpyware Enterprise 8.8

## Словен

С наступившим всех!
Знающие, прошу помочь разобраться в причине появления синего экрана.
На старом ПК с Вин ХР стоит антивирус VirusScan Enterprise+AntiSpyware Enterprise 8.8. За год решил впервые провести антивирусную проверку (полную). При проверке Интернет не включён, открыт Хром. Минут 5 проверка идёт, а потом-BSOD.
При первой проверке: STOP: 0x00000051 (0x00000004, 0x00000001, 0xE1247AF8. 0x00000e18 ).
Повторная попытка: STOP: 0x00000051 (0x00000004, 0x00000001, 0xE121BD28, 0x00000E18  ).


ПК: Pent4, 2.4 ГГц, ОЗУ 2 ГБ.
Жёсткий диск на разделы не поделён, 80 ГБ.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

С Наступившим и Вас!

Как вариант, пройти проверку у нас в разделе "помогите" или VirusDetector.

----------

